# transfer paper for caps/hats



## CHECKER99 (Jun 12, 2008)

hi
i have just brought a cap press and i was wondering if i need special transfer paper.i use ironall light/dark at the moment for my t shirts can i also use this for my caps.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

I would recommend you either use plastisol transfers or vinyl. If you must use ironall just be aware that when the hat gets sweaty the design will look really bad. At least that has been my experience using ironall on hats. The ironall darks works better. But I have personnally switched to vinyl and plastisol for hats. Hope this helps! 

Craig


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Kelvin . . . here's a couple of pic's using JPSS

JPSS works great on the white . . but as you see on the yellow cap . . I needed to trim "much closer"


Diane
;o]


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

CHECKER99 said:


> hi
> i have just brought a cap press and i was wondering if i need special transfer paper.i use ironall light/dark at the moment for my t shirts can i also use this for my caps.


I don't see a reason why you can't use them on caps. It is even advantagious to press them on caps because caps are very seldom washed if ever.

I would not recommend lights on 6 or 8 panel type because of the stitch somewhere where the transfer would be.

I use digital transfer on caps when orders come up.


----------



## CHECKER99 (Jun 12, 2008)

hi
that was great guys.i have brought a new epson r1900 printer and will be using ironall paper but where can but the ink from.some people on here say refills are good on t shirt is this true as i will hopefully be selling a lot of t shirt etc and need to find the best ink i can but at the cheapest price.if you do use refills what do i need to do to my printer as it will only be used for transfers not normal printing.


----------



## CHECKER99 (Jun 12, 2008)

hi
thankyou for that but if you are using a dark hat ie black what paper do you use also never heard of jpss.where can get it.


----------



## mr cando (Jul 29, 2007)

You can get JPSS at Heat Transfer Press Machines, Inkjet heat transfer paper/Dark Transfer Paper at Tshirt Supplies (Powered by CubeCart) , Ken


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Shuffy said:


> Kelvin . . . here's a couple of pic's using JPSS
> 
> JPSS works great on the white . . but as you see on the yellow cap . . I needed to trim "much closer"
> 
> ...


Real nice hats Diane thanks for shering.I have a real soft spot to breast cancer. I have had several family members and friends diagnosed . I really like the hat idea. ..... JB


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Thank you JB . . . I lost a sister to BC . .*sigh*~ . . .

BC items are (at times) really hard to find at a reasonable price ---- so I have a section in my store . . designated to awareness items...

I even have a 7 foot pink ribbon in my shop . .

Diane
;o)


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

CHECKER99 said:


> hi
> that was great guys.i have brought a new epson r1900 printer and will be using ironall paper but where can but the ink from.some people on here say refills are good on t shirt is this true as i will hopefully be selling a lot of t shirt etc and need to find the best ink i can but at the cheapest price.if you do use refills what do i need to do to my printer as it will only be used for transfers not normal printing.


Try Refillable inkjet cartridge, refillable ink cartridges, ultrachrome printer inks

Ink Cartridges ~ Inkjet Refill Kits ~ Fine Art Paper ~ Pigment Inkjet Ink ~ Laser Toner ~ Bulk Feed Systems ~ CFS ~ CIS ~ Accessories : Inksupply.com

PDG - Digital T-shirt transfers transfer paper digital printing textiles

Colorstar Ink


----------



## MaMaJean (May 22, 2008)

Diane,
Love the caps. Both are dear to me too. Great look on the BC cap.
Thanks for sharing.
MaMaJean


----------



## simonb (Aug 18, 2007)

Shuffy said:


> Kelvin . . . here's a couple of pic's using JPSS
> 
> JPSS works great on the white . . but as you see on the yellow cap . . I needed to trim "much closer"
> 
> ...


Hi Diane, 

Just wondering if you have an opinion on weather someone could use jpss for bandanas. or would I have to screen print those. I only have 1/2 of my set up right now and would like to also have bandanas at the event I am doing. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

simonb said:


> Hi Diane,
> 
> Just wondering if you have an opinion on weather someone could use jpss for bandanas. or would I have to screen print those. I only have 1/2 of my set up right now and would like to also have bandanas at the event I am doing.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


I'm not Diane, but yes you could use the JPSS paper with any fabic. I think Bandannas would be cool !!!! .... JB


----------



## Pringles (May 17, 2009)

When using JPSS on a hat, do you heat-press it like a normal t-shirt (using a normal heat press)?


----------



## mermaid62 (Jan 29, 2017)

Can you use inkjet transfer on a cap press or do you have to get sublimation paper.??


----------

